# Speed Drawing/Scribble Art



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

So I had a little time on my hands and figured out I would see how quickly I could bust out a portrait. Purpose of this technique is to be quick and loose and not stop until it's done. Took about 15 minutes switching between multiple pens.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is totally unbelievable. I watched a video once of a speed artist, he was one of those street venders, made my jaw drop. I guess if you are some kind of genius in drawing you can do that, but for most of us it takes a lot of paying attention and time to get it right. Kind of like Mozart could write a symphony in a few minutes.


----------

